# R9 280X Toxic Flecken



## dominger (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin mit meiner Grafikkarte eigentlich sehr zufrieden, aber mir ist beim letzten Ausbau etwas komisches aufgefallen.
Sie weißt eine Art bronze Farbende Flecken auf dem Kühler auf. 
Ansonsten weißt sie keine anderen Fehler auf.
Ich habe es probiert wegzuwischen, was aber nicht funktioniert.

Ich finde es Schade, da ich die Karte wirklich sehr mag, aber es mich auch sehr stört.

Da ich sie bei Mindfactory gekauft habe, habe ich dort nachgefragt und sie meinten, das ich mich an sie wenden soll.
Jetzt zu miner Frage. Wenn sie mir "nur" einen neuen Kühler zusenden würden, würde ja beim Wechsel ebenfals die Garanntie verfallen un das fände ich nicht gut.
Ist dies ein Umtauschgrund und bekäme ich eine neue Grafikkarte?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juli 2014)

Sorry übersehen


----------



## dominger (24. Juli 2014)

Alle Vorschläge habe ich mir durchgelese, aber da es mich sehr stört, habe ich mich dafür entschieden mal an Sapphire zu wenden. 
Und ich hätte wirklich gerne eine neue Karte bzw. Lüfter.
MfG
Jan


----------



## IlluminateD (24. Juli 2014)

Und wofür dann der neue Thread? 
Verstehe ich gerade nicht 
Steht doch alles im alten...

Edit. Ist ja auch ein anderes Unterforum ... fail meinerseits


----------



## dominger (24. Juli 2014)

Ja, aber ich glaube nicht, dass sich im Alten Sapphire meldet. 
Und ich stelle die Fragen an Sapphire und nicht an die Community


----------



## Keleg (24. Juli 2014)

Wo kommen diese Flecken her?


----------



## dominger (24. Juli 2014)

Wie meinste?
Wie die entstanden sind, würde ich auch gerne wissen


----------



## naruto8073 (24. Juli 2014)

Sieht für mich aus als hätte sich Staub eingebrannt, 
oder eine Chemische Reaktion. ( Hände Schweiß )


----------



## Drauka (25. Juli 2014)

Hallo.

Diese Verfärbungen sind zwar unschön und ich kann auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, woher diese kommen, aber sie sind, wenn die Karte ansonsten problemlos läuft, kein Grund zur RMA.

Wenn der Hinweis erlaubt ist: viel mehr solltest Du Dir Gedanken über die Staubansammlung im Kühler machen, denn dieser beeinträchtigt die Kühlleistung.

Tut mir leid.
Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## dominger (3. August 2014)

Hallo,
das finde ich sehr schade.
Es vermindert bei einem Verkauf natürlich auch den Preis.
Wie sieht es mit einem Tausch des Kühlers (nicht die Karte)  auf Ihre Kosten aus?
Wenn ich es machen würde, würde die Garantie verfallen und das möchte ich nicht.
Die Karte habe ich eigentlich ausgebaut, da ich sie reinigen wollte. 
Gruß
Jan


----------



## Fox2010 (3. August 2014)

Ja sowas mindert sicher den Preis würde da auch weniger zahlen als für eine die wie neu aussieht, ich würde das trotzdem als Mangel einstufen, würde beim Auto der lack so werden aber es ja nicht rosten wäre sowas auch ein grund zur reklame oder neulackierung.

Eine neue Karte brauchst du ja nicht lediglich das den Kühler und da finde ich sollte dir *Sapphire* schon entgegen kommen und denke @Drauka sie würden bei ihrem Tv, Monitor Auto etc. würde sowas vorkommen diesen auch tauschen. Find das auch sehr ärgerlich das ganze sollte man Prüfen und den Kühler tauschen, man könnte sich ja in der Mitte treffen das man die Verandkosten übernimmt und Sapphire den Kühler.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. August 2014)

Ich sehe so etwas nicht unbedingt als großartigen Wertminderer und Schönheit ist leider nicht zwingend für einen Garantiefall relevant.


----------



## dominger (3. August 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> Ja sowas mindert sicher den Preis würde da auch weniger zahlen als für eine die wie neu aussieht, ich würde das trotzdem als Mangel einstufen, würde beim Auto der lack so werden aber es ja nicht rosten wäre sowas auch ein grund zur reklame oder neulackierung.
> 
> Eine neue Karte brauchst du ja nicht lediglich das den Kühler und da finde ich sollte dir *Sapphire* schon entgegen kommen und denke @Drauka sie würden bei ihrem Tv, Monitor Auto etc. würde sowas vorkommen diesen auch tauschen. Find das auch sehr ärgerlich das ganze sollte man Prüfen und den Kühler tauschen, man könnte sich ja in der Mitte treffen das man die Verandkosten übernimmt und Sapphire den Kühler.


 
Ja, das mit dem Versand, wäre ja noch in Ordnung.
Nur wenn der Lack von einem Auto abplatzt, bekomme ich auch eine neue Lackierung.

Und wie du sagtest, sie ist lange nicht mehr neuwertig und ich persönlich würde so eine Karte nicht kaufen.
Das fände ich ebefals sehr nett von Sapphire.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. August 2014)

> Nur wenn der Lack von einem Auto abplatzt, bekomme ich auch eine neue Lackierung.


 Es ist nur eine Grafikkarte und kein Auto ( würde ich mal so drauf tippen bei dem lächerlichen Preisunterschied ). Es ist halt nur ein ungleichmäßiges aufschwimmen der Metallic Effekte im Cover


----------



## dominger (3. August 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es ist nur eine Grafikkarte und kein Auto ( würde ich mal so drauf tippen bei dem lächerlichen Preisunterschied ). Es ist halt nur ein ungleichmäßiges aufschwimmen der Metallic Effekte im Cover


 
Nja, es ist schon eine starke Verfärbung.
Und du würdest, wenn du die Wahl hättest, dich für die Karte ohne Flecken entscheiden oder nicht?
Ja, aber in dem Fall ist es das "Gleiche".
Naja, wir warten einfach auf den Sapphire Support und gut ist. 
MfG
Jan


----------



## Drauka (4. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

Das Problem ist, dass ich keinen Kühler zum Tauschen hier habe, sonst hätte man das gern so machen können. So gern ich ab und an Lüfter, Kühler und sonstiges für solche Fälle hier hätte, so schwierig ist es leider, dies zu bekommen.
Jetzt für einen Fall einen Kühler von HK nach DE zu schicken ist jedoch unverhältnismäßig teuer (da kostet der Versand wahrscheinlich mehr als der Kühler Wert hat), das geht also leider nicht.

Ich denke auch, dass der Vergleich mit einem Auto etwas hinkt, allein schon vom preislichen Aspekt.
Selbst bei einem Fernseher oder Monitor würde ich persönlich wegen einer farblichen Veränderung des Gehäuses (solang das Ding nicht pink wird ) keine Reklamation starten, vor allem, wenn er ansonsten anstandslos läuft.

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## dominger (4. August 2014)

Hallo,
Das ist sehr Schade.
Werden die Kühler denn zufällig geliefert, weil ich würde auch 2 Monate warten.
Das mit dem Versand aus HK kann ich verstehen. 
Naja, es mindert den Preis ziemlich stark, was mich natürlich als Schüler sehr ärgert.
Könnt ihr mir nicht irgendwie anders entgegen kommen?
Beste Grüße 
Jan


----------



## Drauka (7. August 2014)

Hi.

Ich kann gern fragen, ob man mir einen mitschicken kann, wenn es mal wieder eine andere Sendung zu uns gibt.
Wenn das klappen sollte, dann müsstest Du die Karte zu uns einschicken.
Wir tragen in diesem Fall  die Versandkosten zu Dir.
Ich melde mich, sobald ich mehr weiß.

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## dominger (7. August 2014)

Hallo,
das wäre natürlich super.
Dann warte ich auf Ihre Rückmeldung.
Die Versandkosten übernehme ich selbstverständlich.
Liebe Grüße 
Jan


----------



## dominger (14. August 2014)

Hallo,
wann kann ich ungefähr damit rechnen? 
Betse Grüße 
Jan


----------



## dominger (7. September 2014)

Hallo,
mittlerweile ist ein Monat vorbei und ich weiß immer noch nicht ob es klappt.
Ich würde moch über eine kurze Rückmeldung freuen.
Mfg
Jan


----------



## Sapphiretech (8. September 2014)

Hallo Jan.

PM ist unterwegs.

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------

